# Newbie from Australia, travelling to Spain for Egg Donation



## su5750 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello,
I am New member, I live in Australia and I am very new to forums. 
I have done IVF for 12 months with no success and being 44 have decided to look into ED overseas. I have narrowed it down to 1 place in Spain, VistaHermosa, Alicante.
I was looking for a site firstly to speak to people who have experienced ED in Spain and secondly who have been to this clinic. 

I am looking at travelling over in Mid - late March and having the ET mid April. 
Since I have not been to Spain before I was hoping that someone may have any suggestions/ ideas/ recommendations on accommodation and if there are any good day trips from Alicante. I thought that while I am in Spain I will do some travelling since I will have the 2ww in Spain.

Thanking You,
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Su5750!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I haven't gone down the ED abroad route so I can't help you personally, but I can certainly point you in the direction to parts of the forum that might be able to help you -

Donor sperm/eggs ~ CLICK HERE

TTC over 40 ~ CLICK HERE Their first thread is full of success stories to inspire others over 40 going through treatment.

Spain - CLICK HERE. If you look at the sub board "UK Spanish Link" you will find a couple of threads dedicated to VistaHermosa, for example "VistaHermosa, Alicante chat" -CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------

